# Cheese??



## sdkid (Dec 29, 2017)

Was going to smoke a meatloaf for New Years Eve, now thinking  my 1st fatty instead. Do I need special cheese for it or will any cheese work? Also thinking of 50/50 mix of beef and pork. Will that cause an issue?


----------



## Smoke23 (Dec 29, 2017)

No special cheese needed. Slices, grated, chunks... whatever you got handy always works.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

Sure mix beef,pork,ostrich,iguana,whatever as long as it has enough fat in it to stay together.Run whatcha brung!


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 29, 2017)

I have never heard of any issues, go for it, and enjoy, and don't worry about the mix.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2017)

You can use any ground meat you want & we have tried just about every combo.
But for us hot breakfast sausage is what we like the best.
For the filling I use hot dogs, bacon, Swiss cheese & jalapenos.
Here is one I did a while back.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview.243516/
Al


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice fattie smokinal and I also really like your rollin method with the zip lock bag.


----------



## tktplz (Dec 30, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Sure mix beef, pork, ostrich, iguana, whatever, run whatcha brung!



Bringing out the Hotrod sayings on a SMForum, love it!


----------

